# From the sand at Surfside



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

We're here for a few days and plan on some beachfront fishing. We brought our boat planning on going out a few miles into the gulf. When we got here, pulling into the driveway, one rear axle broke just behind the brake plate on the boat trailer. Only by the Grace of God it didn't break in traffic on HWY 290 in Houston at 75 mph. While that's being repaired, since I didn't bring tools for that, we're fishing from the sand. This is good, we like the sand as well as the gulf. Reports to follow............:bluefish:


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Anything shakin down there?!


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*From the sand Surfside*

More to follow........ bad connection can't post well.......


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

iamatt said:


> Anything shakin down there?!


The surf was pretty rough when we started, decided to fish the ICW. Caught some croaker, sand trout, spec trout, and something we couldn't ID. About 5" long, silver, shaped like a sand trout, but with a silver mouth. Would have been good bait in the surf. Moved to the surf late but only caught a bunch of hard heads and croaker. A good day fishing, maybe better catching later on.:bluefish:

[Have photos but can't post em, slow connection] hwell:


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Use the sand trout and croaker as bait in the surf just cut them in half....The trailer breaking in the driveway was a blessing...


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Use the sand trout and croaker as bait in the surf just cut them in half....The trailer breaking in the driveway was a blessing...


 X2 and hang on


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

tons of whitting in surf right now


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm going to hit it Saturday night at PBA5 Look like tide be up at midnight or so. Can only stay until about 0300 since I have to work Sunday at 0700


----------

